# 1956 Pontiac Star Chief Convertible on Autogeek's "What's in the Garage"



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

1956 Pontiac Star Chief Convertible on Autogeek's "What's in the Garage"

This is my good friend Earl the Plumber and one of the cars from his Red Car Barn. This is a real cream puff as it's all original. This is also the car my friend and forum member Jon aka P.A.R. Detailing buffed out in this thread,

*1956 Pontiac Star Chief Convertible*

*An absolutely gorgeous dash...*









*Speedometer goes to 120 miles per hour...*









*Before*









*Ouch! Kind of hurts your eyes!*



























*After*


















*Here's Earl backing the Pontiac into the studio and onto the set... *










*Nick always around helping out...*


















*A perfect fit!*









*My celebrity guest, Frank Hawely of **Hawley's Drag Racing School*










*Frank checking out the Pontiac...*









*Pam getting B-Roll film...*


















*Frank and Earl...*









*Me, Frank and Earl...*









*What a beauty....*









*Gene Barns stopped by with his cherry 1963 Split Window Corvette, here he is showing it to Frank...*









*Earl leaving the Studio...*









*Leaving Autogeek, taking the Pontiac back to his car collection...*









:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Who's is the mustang at the end mike? What is it 71 or 73?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Who's is the mustang at the end mike? What is it 71 or 73?


It's a 1973 Mustang Mach I

It originanly came with a 351 but the owner removed that engine and stuffed a Ford 429 Boss engine into it. You'll see it on our TV show and also in a Meguiar's product feature.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

They all look very nice indeed


----------



## Shy Auto (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

I have posted this thread on the Pontiac Owners club here in the UK

http://www.poc-uk.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=7116


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Shy Auto said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> I have posted this thread on the Pontiac Owners club here in the UK
> 
> http://www.poc-uk.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=7116


Cool, it's nice to share classics like this with other enthusiasts but make sure you don't break any forum rules...

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mike Phillips said:


> It's a 1973 Mustang Mach I
> 
> It originanly came with a 351 but the owner removed that engine and stuffed a Ford 429 Boss engine into it. You'll see it on our TV show and also in a Meguiar's product feature.


:doublesho 429! Damn. Mine is still the 351 but I wanna stick a ram air kit on it this year. Any opinions or alternatives for a value for money power increase?


----------

